# Minnesota Wind Break



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From standing corn....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/minnesota-will-pay-farmers-to-leave-corn-stalks-as-windbreak/


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In Quebec the had similar problems and planted evergreens along the roads. It makes winter driving much better now but the beautiful views are gone.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They started this program about 12 yrs ago.A few guys did it the first couple yrs but I would say only 10% of them continue to do it.

PIA for the farmer,fall tillage around the strips.Harvest the strips in spring and end up with some packed ground full of volunteer corn.Prly cost the farmer more then he was pd.

They got pd the value of the corn in the strips($1 or 2 bu over the market??) and got the corn in spring,what was left!!Or you could pick it by hand in the fall,lol.


----------

